# I feel miserable, unhappy and depressed



## newmember (Apr 24, 2009)

We got married last year…and problem is that my husband is interested for making love with me … 
And also we are having problems with communication.. 
For me to make love with person that you love is a way to express your love….To share your fillings is also another way for showing love….
He is more interested for movies, internet, work, going out, everything except me…

Excuses for not having sex: tired, not in the mood, it’s to late, tomorrow…
And when he agrees to make love, its disaster… I have a feeling that he is doing that only that I asked many, many times and he is happy when it’s over…and big emptiness in my heart, soul…
I told him that I’m not happy with this situation, but nothing change…nothing…
He is mama’s boy ( and I wrote about difficult situation in “general discussion” about problems with his mother)…That women hates me…and she will never forgive that I take her “little” boy…he was under constant pressure from her…and now I’m under the pressure from her also…I think that her attitude had a BIG influence on his low libido.

What to do in this situation?
What is going on here? 

And now I lost my interest for him also…
Does he loves me or he married me for wrong reasons?

This is really painful situation and I’m thinking about divorce because I feel miserable, unhappy and depressed. 
I’m afraid that all my life will be like this: no sex, no communication and pressure from my mother in low?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

newmember-

Have you seen my thread here?: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/4561-difference-between-men-women-who-go-off-sex.html

I think if there are problems like this so early on, you need to deal with it quickly or get out.



newmember said:


> And when he agrees to make love, its disaster…


Please could you elaborate on this? How is it a disaster?


----------



## newmember (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, we don’t make love, it’s more like porn movie… Very little kisses and hugs, or something that indicated for LOVE…


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

How long does the whole thing last from start to finish?


----------



## newmember (Apr 24, 2009)

About 10 minutes…sometimes 15 minutes…


----------



## newmember (Apr 24, 2009)

For this year we had only 4 times…


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

did you have a good love life before you got married ?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, if it were me (*in this particular situation*), I would deicide what I wanted from life, and ask myself whether my partner will fulfil anything on the list. If not, I would issue an ultimatum, and then if no change, I would move on.


----------



## newmember (Apr 24, 2009)

He was a virgin….I'm the first one.
He told me that he wonted to be virgin and we wait until marriage.
Before marriage we hade … everything except …. Then he was gentle, passionate and we enjoyed to be together alone.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

then i think you have to put the fun back into your love life !! go away for the weekend ! make love in different places explore each other and have fun .
talk to him about all the pressures in your relationship .. tell him hat you need to shut them all out and just concentrate on the two of you x


----------



## GoodGirl (May 8, 2009)

I don't know if this will help you, but I have been working on pleasuring myself so that I can connect with my hubby (who is exactly like yours) on a level that is not sexual. I have some days where it works and we are truly happy. I will be honest there are others where I can't feel complete without him so I get frustrated. I am hoping that this deeper connection he wants with me will fuel his desires more. I am not sure if this is great advice it is just something I am trying.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder about people who do not want sex with their spouses. 

Is it really about a low libido? or is it that they are angry or resentful, or just messed up so they don't want to express their sexuality with their spouse?


----------



## newmember (Apr 24, 2009)

What if is controlling other person?
They file that they control the situation (marriage) with rejection?


----------

